# Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?



## Wohingenau (3. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal in den VisPlaner geguckt, ob ich auf der niederländischen Seite des Rheins angeln darf.
Da gibt es wohl wirklich ein Stück...auf der Karte sieht es aber so aus, als wäre es auf der deutschen Seite...nähe Kleve (siehe Bild)
Ist das ein Fehler? Oder hat das seine Richtigkeit?
Hat schon jemand dort geangelt?
Vielen Dank schonmal #h


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Ich glaub, das ist ein Stück deutscher Rhein in niederländischer Vereinshand.


----------



## rippi (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Was du meinst sind die Hollande oder?


----------



## Wohingenau (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Und da es dunkel blau ist, darf ich dort auch angeln?


----------



## Wohingenau (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*



rippi schrieb:


> Was du meinst sind die Hollande oder?



Die Niederländer hören es glaube ich nicht gerne wenn man sie "Holländer" nennt #d


----------



## Wohingenau (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*



rippi schrieb:


> Was du meinst sind die Hollande oder?



Ich glaube die Niederländer hören es nicht gerne wenn man sie Holländer nennt ;+


----------



## niersfischer93 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Tippe mal auf den dunkelblau gefärbten Bereich. Dann bekommst du nähere Informationen dazu. Dürfte kein Fehler sein.


----------



## Wohingenau (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Habe ich schon...soweit alles gut. 3 Angeln, Nachtangeln, Zelt...geht alles.
Man dürfte sogar einen Hecht behalten...würde ich aber nie machen.

Ist aber ganz klar auf der deutschen Seite.
Habe Muffe das der VisPass da nicht gilt #t


----------



## niersfischer93 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Also die App gilt als offizieller Ersatz der Gewässerliste, die du am Gewässer neben dem Vispass mitführen musst. Allerdings musst du dann auch Internetverbindung haben. Falls einer kommen sollte kannst du dem das in der App zeigen.


----------



## Thomas. (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*



Wohingenau schrieb:


> Ist aber ganz klar auf der deutschen Seite.
> Habe Muffe das der VisPass da nicht gilt #t



als Niederländer darfst du und kannst du dort mit dem VisPass angeln, aber böse falle, als Bürger der BRD braust du zusätzlich den Fischereischein da du ja in der BRD angelst.
habe mich vor ein paar Jahren mal genau über diesen abschnitt schlau gemacht. Ich meine(ganz genau weis ich es nicht mehr) irgend ein Deutscher Verein hat da auch noch seine Finger mit drin.


----------



## .Capricornus. (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*



Thomas. schrieb:


> ...Ich meine(ganz genau weis ich es nicht mehr) irgend ein Deutscher Verein hat da auch noch seine Finger mit drin.



Der Altarm ist Gewässer vom asv-griethausen, ob es da Tageskarten gibt weiss ich nicht. Da wird auch gut kontrolliert von den Jungs.

Für den Strom brauchst Du den Rheinschein NRW. Die NL Seite hat ein Beruftsfischer (Komen) unter Pacht, wenn noch aktuell.

Den Eintrag im VisPlaner halte ich für falsch, warum sollten die Niederländer bei den Wasserflächen ein zu Deutschland gehörendes Rheinstück pachten?

#h


EDIT: 

www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein.php
www.asv-griethausen.de/gastfischereierlaubnis.html


----------



## Thomas. (3. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Der Altarm ist Gewässer vom asv-griethausen, ob es da Tageskarten gibt weiss ich nicht. Da wird auch gut kontrolliert von den Jungs.
> 
> Für den Strom brauchst Du den Rheinschein NRW. Die NL Seite hat ein Beruftsfischer (Komen) unter Pacht, wenn noch aktuell.



genau#6



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Den Eintrag im VisPlaner halte ich für falsch, warum sollten die Niederländer bei den Wasserflächen ein zu Deutschland gehörendes Rheinstück pachten?



nee das ist schon warum auch immer richtig, wie gesagt habe ich mich mal danach erkundigt weil ich es nicht all zu weit nach dort habe


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Der Deutsche Rheinschein wo das Angeln erlaubt ist endet einige Buhnen vor den Altrheinarm...
Die linke Uferseite geht nicht bis zu Grenze, wollte da auch schon mal vor zwei Jahren auf Zander angeln...


----------



## Wohingenau (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Hm...bin jetzt total verwirrt.
Also darf ich jetzt mit meinem VisPas an dieser Stelle angeln..?


----------



## rhinefisher (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Ja - wenn Du einen Vispas UND den deutschen Angelschein hast.
Petri


----------



## Wohingenau (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Na bravo...dann wird da nichts raus :c


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

Der Altrhein war mal mein Hausgewässer. Die Strecke des ASV Griethausen endet einge hundert Meter vor der Mündung in den Rhein, so wie es in deiner App dargestellt ist. Dort zu angeln lohnt insbesondere mit der Feederrute auf Brassen und natürlich auf Zander. Aal seit einigen Jahren sehr schlecht, Hecht wird mehr. Allerdings ist der Altrhein ein Stück flacher als der Hauptstrom und bei den derzeitigen Pegelständen uninteressant, da zu Sauerstoffarm und zu flach.


----------



## Wohingenau (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*

So...habe jetzt einen Angelshop direkt vor Ort an der Angelstelle angerufen.
Es existiert eine Ausnahmeregelung...man darf mit dem VisPas, auch ohne deutschen Angelschein dort angeln gehen


----------



## Thomas. (4. August 2018)

*AW: Sind das die Niederlande oder noch Deutschland?*



Wohingenau schrieb:


> So...habe jetzt einen Angelshop direkt vor Ort an der Angelstelle angerufen.
> Es existiert eine Ausnahmeregelung...man darf mit dem VisPas, auch ohne deutschen Angelschein dort angeln gehen



ja genau, aber nur als Niederländer.
kannst du mir den Angelshop nennen, auch gerne über PN mal schauen ob er mir das auch schriftlich gibt. (immer hin sind wir in Deutschland, und da wird alles schriftlich festgehalten )


----------

